# Recipe I use when Bulking, And Lean bulking that is Cheap!! and Packed with Protein



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 19, 2012)

Guys I was spending sooooo much money on food it wasn???t funny to keep up and gain the weight I have been, so I started digging deep in my half Arab culture and dishes, and found something that literally can feed an army for a few buck, while being lean and packed with good carbs ( if using insulin ) and large amounts of protein.

Once per week, I do this

*Items Needed*
6lbs Ground Beef
2 large Cans Tomato Sauce
8 Cups Basmati Rice
Garlic Powder
Onion powder
Cumin
And whatever else you like to season your food with

First pour all 8 cups of rice in a large pot, with half a cup of olive oil, Sauté for around for 5 minutes constantly stirring, so you don???t burn the rice. Add in chopped onions fresh garlic, or even the powdered version and cook. 5-6 minutes of stirring.  Turn off Heat, and add 9-10 Cups water just enough to over the rice about a half inch above the rice level.
Stir and bring water to a boil, Once boiling place foil on top of the pot then place lid to seal in all  the vapors, and lower heat to low for a simmer. Let that cook for 17 minutes.  AND DO NOT open to look inside the lid.
After the 17 min have passed, remove pot from heat and let sit 18-20 minutes still covered and again do not look at it!!

While your rice is simmering and sitting sauté, the 6lbs of ground beef, fully cook it, and drain the oil, season while cooking with your choice of flavors, I use onion powder, garlic powder and some Arabic spices. Drain oil and add 2 the 2 16 ounce cans of tomato sauce, alongside 1.5 cans full water, season some more, and place lid on and let simmer for 20 minutes..

Once done the rice should be ready to unveil. Fluff using a spoon on the side and you will have perfect rice, dump the meat and sauce into the rice pot, and stir stir stir!! And wala. Protein packed, packed with good carbs, and you can cook it in bulk stick it in the fridge and eat it for days, I love it!! Some days I steam some veggies; sometimes I eat it with bread, other times just solo. But get this 1 ounce of 80/20 ground beef has 24 grams protein, there are 96 ounces in 6lb ground beef, now that???s a lot of fucking protein!!

Filling, and gets the Job done for under 20 bucks.

This is how I bulk, I am 5???8 at 226 7% and still gaining thanks to this cheap dish, aas, and training, Now I do eat other meals, and take in shakes, but this is one of my favorite meals that won???t break the wallet and gets the job done, and I can???t seem to get tired of it.

Just some friendly advice try some make a smaller portion and see for your self.

Every Monday I make this huge pot and throw it in the fridge to eat for tues ??? Friday sometimes lasts longer


OSL


----------



## littlekev (Mar 19, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Guys I was spending sooooo much money on food it wasn’t funny to keep up and gain the weight I have been, so I started digging deep in my half Arab culture and dishes, and found something that literally can feed an army for a few buck, while being lean and packed with good carbs ( if using insulin ) and large amounts of protein.
> 
> Once per week, I do this
> 
> ...



Damn 5"8" 226 lbs 7% bf thats JACKED, thanks for the recipe!


----------



## CG (Mar 20, 2012)

damn bro.. if i ever get lean enough to bulk, im all about that. 


you dont have a recipe like that for a cut, do you????


----------



## juiceball44 (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice recipe ... if wanting to cut you can take out some of the rice and add in kidney beans. Or can just make chilli I use the 3lb of  93/7 ground turkey from Walmart market its cheaper and leaner than ground beef. Just brown the ground turkey and drain, add 2 cans tomatos and season than simmer, than add 2 cans kidney beans cover and cook on low for as long as you'd like. I go a few hours I like it thicker


----------



## squigader (Mar 20, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Guys I was spending sooooo much money on food it wasn???t funny to keep up and gain the weight I have been, so I started digging deep in my half Arab culture and dishes, and found something that literally can feed an army for a few buck, while being lean and packed with good carbs ( if using insulin ) and large amounts of protein.
> 
> Once per week, I do this
> 
> ...



Great bulking recipe, I see the middle eastern influence in there.
Just some info - 1 ounce of 80/20 ground beef is about 8g of protein, not 23g! I wish that were true though!

For the guys who asked - if you're cutting, slice up some cabbage or other low-calorie (yet filling vegetable) in there at a high ratio. Almost equal ratio of cabbage to meat, for example.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 20, 2012)

squigader said:


> Great bulking recipe, I see the middle eastern influence in there.
> Just some info - 1 ounce of 80/20 ground beef is about 8g of protein, not 23g! I wish that were true though!
> 
> For the guys who asked - if you're cutting, slice up some cabbage or other low-calorie (yet filling vegetable) in there at a high ratio. Almost equal ratio of cabbage to meat, for example.
> ...



Sorry you are correct! Grams of Protein in Beef - Ground Beef - High Protein Foods

3 OZ is 23 grams protien, still though its alot of protien per serving becasue I use much more than 3 ounces. lol


----------



## vicious 13 (Mar 20, 2012)

Great post osl food does get very pricey on cycle


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 21, 2012)

Buying beef right from the farm or someone that sells in bulk saves a ton.  You generally pay 2.85/lb hanging weight and .50 processing which gets you to 4/lb for grass fed kick ass beef with the right ratios of omega 3.  Also grass fed beef you cook to about 15-20 degrees cooler for the flavor and doneness.  Ie rare at 120 vs 135 core temp.


----------



## swollen (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm get'n ready to bulk again in about 4 weeks & I believe I might try this...


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 21, 2012)

Damn! This sounds AMAZING!! I'm doing this! Thanks OSL! You have any other recipes like this?


----------



## blergs. (Mar 21, 2012)

I dont eat meat, but I must say I like this!
i can probibly use ground soy in place of beef and tryt his. sounds VERY nice.
I LOVE thia and indian food


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 21, 2012)

Lots of tasty ideas.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 12, 2012)

Just wanted to bump this thread and give huge props to OSL. Just finished this dish and it tastes great! Full of flavor! 

The only thing I did different was use ground turkey, and I cooked the rice in a rice cooker. Everything else is near identical. I went with Italian seasonings too. I felt like I was making a meat sauce there for awhile.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 13, 2012)

^^^ Lol at your location (loopback addy) 

No offense, I wouldn't have noticed if I wasn't a  too.


----------

